# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Erg veel transpireren

## jacky1234

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb het onderwerp transpiratie al veel voorbij zien komen. Echter heb ik een ander soort transpiratie probleem. 

Mijn probleem is dat ik heel veel op mijn gezicht transpireer. De zweet druppels zitten me al in het gezicht bij de kleinste inspanning. Mijn okselsweet en ander zweet val reuze mee. De lichaamsgeur is ook gewoon normaal en niet extreem. Het is enkel mijn gezicht waar ik heel veel last van heb. Zijn hier toevallig middeltjes of trucjes voor?

----------


## Sven

Hey,

Ik heb hetzelfde probleem. 
Sinds eind vorigjaar kreeg ik erg veel last van transpiratie onder de oksels...en ik bedoel dus wel ERG veel last. Stel je voor, ik had zweetvlekken onder m'n oksels, startend van m'n oksels, tot bijna aan m'n heup in putje winter...
Wel, dat probleem werd opgelost. Ik kreeg te horen van m'n dokter dat ik leed aan Hyperhydrosis en rade me iets nieuws aan op de markt genaamd Axitrans.
Ik had Odorex al geprobeerd hiervoor, maar het haalde niets uit.
Axitrans daarentegen werkte schitterend, en nog steeds, komt in een handig klein rollertje voor de oksels, maar je kan ook doekjes kopen. Die zijn enkel voor voeten en handen denk'k, maar misschien helpt't ook voor je gezicht..Ik heb het zelf nog niet geprobeerd.

MAAR, ik zit nu weer met een nieuw probleem...Het lijkt erop dat m'n hyperhydrosis zich heeft verplaatst, m'n oksels blijven vrijwel droog, maar m'n transpiratie loopt er langs alle andere mogelijke plaatsen uit, en nu voornamelijk m'n rug...

M'n hoofd en nek zijn ook het slachtoffer...
Maakt niet uit wat ik doe, ookal zit'k te baden in een ijskoud bad, zweten zal'k doen, en het begint nu stileltjes aan toch wel heel erg te worden...
Wel 4 keer heb'k andere kledij moeten aandoen vandaag, ik heb afspraken moeten afzegge voor vanavond omdat ik me schaam om buiten te komen...

Het enige positieve is dat het zweet geen geur achterlaat, het is alsof al het water dat ik drink er gewoon METEEN uitkomt via m'n porieen.

Maar ik heb toch hulp nodig, dus...als'r iets nieuws is op de markt, aub laat me het weten.

----------


## margarethaelisabeth

Bij veel transpireren onder de oksels helpt het om de oksels te ( laten) harsen. Dit helpt beter dan scheren , waarom weet ik niet, minder zweet en minder kwalijke geur.! Even tanden op elkaar

----------


## margarethaelisabeth

> Bij veel transpireren onder de oksels helpt het om de oksels te ( laten) harsen. Dit helpt beter dan scheren , waarom weet ik niet, minder zweet en minder kwalijke geur.! Even tanden op elkaar


Oja; als je hydradenitis hebt met abcessen etc: Nooit harsen natuurlijk. Alleen op een verder gezonde huid is dat mogelijk.

----------


## cock

hallo, heb zelf na in dec. 2005 geopereerd te zijn aan ,n thorascoscopische
sympatechtomie voor ,n bloosfobie[worden zenuwen doorgeknipt bij de oksels,
last gekregen van enorm zweten bij mijn borstkas en rug, loopt er als het ware uit en ben nog steeds opzoek naar ,n oplossing.
wie weet iets?
vr.gr. cock.

----------


## Tazaa

hormonen? voeding, kijk daar eens naar en leg het voor aan een dietiste of arts?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Oksels harsen is niet zo heel pijnlijk hoor. Tis maar een klein stukje, tkan in een keer, en eigenlijk laten die haren nog best goed los! Misschien inderdaad ook is kijken naar hormonen en andere zaken, gewoon bij de huisarts...

----------


## marcelstigter

Hoi medezweters,

ik heb altijd last gehad van zwetende oksels...tot ergernis toe  :Mad: !!! niet alleen van mezelf, maar ook van anderen.

Ik heb een fantastisch produkt gevonden op aanraden van een vriendin.
Bij Etos en anderen vind je produkten van THERME. ik heb de "anti-transpirant behandelspray" gekocht icm de "anti-transpirant roller thalasso".
geen goedkope behandelspray (€15.-) maar ik ben wel van alle problematiek af. 1 x in de 5 dagen 's-avonds op de schone droge oksel sprayen...een nachtje slapen en in de ochtend gewoon wassen en verder de roller 5 dagen gebruiken. DIT IS EEN WONDERMIDDEL !!!! ECHT..... :Big Grin: 
geen okselzweet meer, geen natte plekken in mn overhemd, geen rare definieerbare geuren meer...en je voelt je zekerder!
tip: gooi alle kleding weg die tot nu toe alleen maar ruikten, de geur gaat er gewoon niet meer uit. (al was je t op kookwas  :Wink: )

gebruik het...ik ben benieuwd of het bij meerderen helpt!


geen zwetende groeten meer

marcel

----------


## nabetse

Neen hoor, aan deze kant van het scherm had het alvast geen enkel effect.

----------


## Liek1957

Ik transpireer zodra het buiten wat warmer wordt maar vooral (ook bij koud weer)bij de minste inspanning al erg, vooral op mijn hoofd, erg vervelend omdat mijn haar kletsnat wordt en ik me daardoor ook gelijk zo vies voel. Is dit een gevolg van een (zeer) slechte conditie of aandoening hebben meer mensen er last van?

----------


## elfrida

Ik heb hetzelfde: veel transpireren op mijn hoofd, haren, gezicht. Oksels en rest van mijn lichaam reageren normaal, d.w.z. niet overmatig transpireren. Heb geen zweetvoeten en -handen. Maar de druppels lopen van mijn gezicht en dat is zo vreselijk zichtbaar. Het ergste is dat mensen er dan bijna altijd een opmerking over maken, zo van: heb jij het zo warm??? Waarop het meteen weer veel erger wordt.
Therme heb ik ooit gebruikt, maar ik reageerde allergisch! Odorex dry helpt niet. Wat wel????? Het lijkt alleen maar erger te worden.
gr. Elfrida

----------


## MissMolly

Ik zweet ook heel erg, met name ook in mijn gezicht en hoofdhaar.
Met de overgang is dat nog eens zo erg geworden.
Ik gebruik al helemaal geen cremes of vochtinbrengende produkten meer, omdat die nog eens extra afsluiten. Ook cremespoeling kan alleen in de haarpunten, maar mag beslist niet op de hoofdhuid komen, anders zweet ik me helemaal rot.

----------


## elfrida

Crèmes gebruik ik idd. ook niet, behalve in de winter, want ik heb een hele droge huid. Dan gaat het ook wel met het zweten. Gewoon de verwarming niet hoog zetten. Mijn interne kacheltje is al hoog genoeg!

----------


## ikke64

Biologische luchtjes, in dit gesprek zweet, die niet meer uit kleding gaat kun je meestal weer fris krijgen met een product van de dierenspeciaal zaak tegen dieren luchtjes. Deze heb je van verschillende merken. Het ligt er aan welk merk de dieren speciaal zaakt bij jou in de buurt verkoopt. De basis is vrijwel allemaal het zelfde en werken eigenlijk allemaal redelijk tot goed.

Gr Ikke

----------


## elfrida

Gelukkig heb ik nooit een zweetlucht om mij heen en ook mijn kleding stinkt niet. Ik zweet ik vooral op mijn hoofd, haar en gezicht en dat ruikt niet. Deoroller voor mijn oksels is ook voldoende. Had ik maar een oplossing voor dat zichtbare zweten op mijn hoofd en gezicht!
Mijn kleding wassen is voldoende, gelukkig!
Gr. Elfrida

----------


## dnt35171

Middel tegen overmatig zweten - http://shytobuy.nl

----------


## Kevertje

Overmatige transpiratie, zeker in het gezicht kan een tekort aan vitamine D zijn. Wellicht nog andere factoren maar dat zou ik niet weten.

----------

